# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin tư vấn bộ Hybird servo JMG và AC Servo của Denver

## maycncmini

Tình hình là mình có con máy OOYA điện Fanuc 6MB chạy 03 motor DC Servo Fanuc model 20 đít đen, trục Z có đối trọng và motor Z có thắng từ
Hành trình máy : 1000x500x550, máy nặng khoảng 5.5-6 tấn băng hộp
Dự án nâng cấp : 
- Chạy với Mach3
- ATC, 24 BT45
- 4 axis
Hiện tại đang gặp khó khăn về lựa chọn motor và driver xin được anh em tư vấn giữa Hybird Servo của JMG size 130-28Nm và AC servo của Denver size 130 -7.7Nm - 2.0kw
Anh em nào sử dụng qua 2 bộ này xin cho mình ý kiến

----------


## Luyến

Mình sài nhiều hibrid sẻrvo và lắp lên nhiều loại máy thấy chạy rất Ok.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## CKD

Con servo kia chưa dùng chẵng ý kiến được. JMC chưa dùng nốt, nhưng nó giống HBS của LeadShine.

HBS thì dể dùng hơn chắc rồi, vì không vướng vụ tuning. Mấy con servo 2hand G7 thì mình chẵng bàn nhưng servo china thì trước dùng thấy chuối chuối.
HBS nguyên bản dùng nó hơi ồn khi chạy chậm, muốn nó êm ru ru thì tuning curent nó lại xíu là êm.

----------

maycncmini, tiinicat

----------


## Ga con

Chạy thì OK hết nhưng sao cụ Luyến bảo em dòng Step lai loại 3 pha đời mới (HBS22**) này hay hỏng hơn loại 2 pha 4 dây đời cũ nhỉ, hehe.

E xem qua kết cấu mạch của con HBS22** thì đúng nếu chạy điện áp cao (220VAC điện lưới trực tiếp) có vẻ không ổn bằng đời cũ chạy áp thấp.

E thì không rành nhưng hình như trong cái link bác chủ đưa lên con driver đó là HBS22** chứ không phải HSS2208H, bọn bán hàng lại lấy râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## CNC FANUC

Mấy loại này chưa sài nhưng thấy nó nên so sánh với step thì môn đăng hộ đối hơn

----------


## Luyến

Cái hình đó là driver 3HSS2208H là dòng driver và độn cơ của JMC phúc ah loại này chạy động cơ 3phase 110V.

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

> Chạy thì OK hết nhưng sao cụ Luyến bảo em dòng Step lai loại 3 pha đời mới (HBS22**) này hay hỏng hơn loại 2 pha 4 dây đời cũ nhỉ, hehe.
> 
> E xem qua kết cấu mạch của con HBS22** thì đúng nếu chạy điện áp cao (220VAC điện lưới trực tiếp) có vẻ không ổn bằng đời cũ chạy áp thấp.
> 
> E thì không rành nhưng hình như trong cái link bác chủ đưa lên con driver đó là HBS22** chứ không phải HSS2208H, bọn bán hàng lại lấy râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia.
> 
> Thanks.


mấy con  chạy điên lưới có thể chạy xuống 120v bthường, sắm con biến áp cách ly cho em nó thôi

----------


## maycncmini

> Cái hình đó là driver 3HSS2208H là dòng driver và độn cơ của JMC phúc ah loại này chạy động cơ 3phase 110V.



Con này chạy áp từ 80-220VAC, motor 3pha, size130, 28Nm
Bộ này chạy ổn không bác Luyến ? 
Ráp cho máy như trong hình chạy không tải 7.5m/p được không bác ?

----------


## Thaihamy

> Tình hình là mình có con máy OOYA điện Fanuc 6MB chạy 03 motor DC Servo Fanuc model 20 đít đen, trục Z có đối trọng và motor Z có thắng từ
> Hành trình máy : 1000x500x550, máy nặng khoảng 5.5-6 tấn băng hộp
> Dự án nâng cấp : 
> - Chạy với Mach3
> - ATC, 24 BT45
> - 4 axis
> Hiện tại đang gặp khó khăn về lựa chọn motor và driver xin được anh em tư vấn giữa Hybird Servo của JMG size 130-28Nm và AC servo của Denver size 130 -7.7Nm - 2.0kw
> Anh em nào sử dụng qua 2 bộ này xin cho mình ý kiến


Đang lên con máy mazak 30/50B khổ 500*1500 băng hộp. Cũng đang tìm hiểu phân đông cơ giống bác chủ. A. Cương tính cho đcơ kéo trực tiếp víme hay wa puly vậy

----------


## maycncmini

> Đang lên con máy mazak 30/50B khổ 500*1500 băng hộp. Cũng đang tìm hiểu phân đông cơ giống bác chủ. A. Cương tính cho đcơ kéo trực tiếp víme hay wa puly vậy


Để nguyên Zin theo máy,trục Z kéo qua hộp số, X,Y kéo trực tiếp
Thấy 3 motor theo máy ghi Torque 23Nm, 18A nên tính dùng thử con 28Nm của JMG xem ok không

----------


## Luyến

> Con này chạy áp từ 80-220VAC, motor 3pha, size130, 28Nm
> Bộ này chạy ổn không bác Luyến ? 
> Ráp cho máy như trong hình chạy không tải 7.5m/p được không bác ?


Thoải mái bác ah. Động cơ hibrid step sẻrvo có tốc độ khá cao so với step thường.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## Thaihamy

> Để nguyên Zin theo máy,trục Z kéo qua hộp số, X,Y kéo trực tiếp
> Thấy 3 motor theo máy ghi Torque 23Nm, 18A nên tính dùng thử con 28Nm của JMG xem ok không


Hàng này Anh cường tự nhập về hay mua ở đâu.

----------


## Thaihamy

> Để nguyên Zin theo máy,trục Z kéo qua hộp số, X,Y kéo trực tiếp
> Thấy 3 motor theo máy ghi Torque 23Nm, 18A nên tính dùng thử con 28Nm của JMG xem ok không


Hàng này Anh cường tự nhập về hay mua ở đâu.

----------


## okay1122

anh mua đơn vi nào thấy cho em xin địa chỉ với em cũng cần mua cái diver ấy ahj

----------


## Thaihamy

Anh cường nghiên cứu con này nè
http://www.dailybientandelta.com/201...da-a2.html?m=1

----------

maycncmini

----------


## Thaihamy

Đây nữa này. Gần xưởng anh luôn đó
http://www.bientan365.com/ac-servo-driver-motor-delta

----------


## maycncmini

> Hàng này Anh cường tự nhập về hay mua ở đâu.


https://vi.aliexpress.com/item/3-pha...c8b0b34b&tpp=1

Hàng này tự nhập về mất khá nhiều thời gian. Bạn liên hệ với bác Machviet trong diễn đàn xem có nhanh hơn không nhé

http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...product_id=312

----------


## maycncmini

> Anh cường nghiên cứu con này nè
> http://www.dailybientandelta.com/201...da-a2.html?m=1


AC servo Tuning chắc không dễ

----------


## Ga con

Ủa e nghĩ bác chạy DC quá trời rồi, AC có vấn đề gì đâu ta, tuning nó còn dễ & ngon hơn vì nó chuẩn hơn hàng chế. Đời mới autotuning còn ngon hơn, yêu cầu vừa vừa cho nó auto xong xài luôn cũng được.

Chưa kể mấy ông bảo Delta này nó còn bán model chuyên hỗ trợ chạy song mã (2 driver link đồng bộ với nhau).

Cái khó khăn nhất là...xèng thôi, yêu cầu moment như thế, công suất cao thế thì chắc chắc là không rẻ rồi.

Thanks.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> Ủa e nghĩ bác chạy DC quá trời rồi, AC có vấn đề gì đâu ta, tuning nó còn dễ & ngon hơn vì nó chuẩn hơn hàng chế. Đời mới autotuning còn ngon hơn, yêu cầu vừa vừa cho nó auto xong xài luôn cũng được.
> 
> Chưa kể mấy ông bảo Delta này nó còn bán model chuyên hỗ trợ chạy song mã (2 driver link đồng bộ với nhau).
> 
> Cái khó khăn nhất là...xèng thôi, yêu cầu moment như thế, công suất cao thế thì chắc chắc là không rẻ rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


Chắc phải thử 1 bộ để nghiên cứu, trước giờ toàn chạy DC servo vì mua xác máy công nghiệp đã có sẵn động cơ
Nếu nó chạy tốt, ổn định thì xèng ko thành vấn đề

----------


## terminaterx300

đương nhiên là ngon rồi ........................... ahihi

----------


## maycncmini

> đương nhiên là ngon rồi ........................... ahihi


Tổng máy bán 170tr, 4 bộ ac servo delta gần 190tr giải pháp này không ổn

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

Bác cường đặt hàng của Cty trong nước hay bên ship tiểu ngạch nhập TQ ah. Em thấy giá chua quá.

----------


## maycncmini

> Bác cường đặt hàng của Cty trong nước hay bên ship tiểu ngạch nhập TQ ah. Em thấy giá chua quá.


Đặt theo link bạn " Thaihamy" cho bên dưới, 




> Anh cường nghiên cứu con này nè
> http://www.dailybientandelta.com/201...da-a2.html?m=1

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Tổng máy bán 170tr, 4 bộ ac servo delta gần 190tr giải pháp này không ổn


Vẫn lời -20t mà

----------


## Ga con

> Chắc phải thử 1 bộ để nghiên cứu, trước giờ toàn chạy DC servo vì mua xác máy công nghiệp đã có sẵn động cơ
> Nếu nó chạy tốt, ổn định thì xèng ko thành vấn đề


Giờ cụ mới thấm chứ từ hồi nào tới giờ tiền là trở ngại lớn nhất đấy cụ ạ.

Hàng này 2nd khó kiếm mà có ra thì giá cũng cỡ 1/2 giá mới, cũng lè lưỡi.

Cụ không hỏi giá dòng ASDA-B2 luôn cho rẻ (chắc rẻ hơn cũng không nhiều), cỡ dòng B2 ok rồi không cần tới A2.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Tổng máy bán 170tr, 4 bộ ac servo delta gần 190tr giải pháp này không ổn


đương nhiên khi bán 1 con máy phải cân đối chi phí, servo 2nd thì giá thế nào, bảo hành thế nào, servo new thì giá thế nào, bh ra sao.

servo đã ngon thì phải kèm controller ngon nữa. lại thêm tiền nữa, ahihi. giờ giá máy sao nhỉ, vd như xác 2nd, servo new, controller new, bán cao cao tý. mà xem khách có chịu mua hay ko thôi.

tùy nhu cầu mà xem xét lại, như bên này giờ chạy chi tiết, mua máy zin đời cao cao chút chạy cho sướng. tính ra rẻ chán so với độ mod lại mà chắc ngon hơn nhiều

p/s giá rẻ hơn ngày trước dc chút, ahihi.

----------


## maycncmini

> đương nhiên khi bán 1 con máy phải cân đối chi phí, servo 2nd thì giá thế nào, bảo hành thế nào, servo new thì giá thế nào, bh ra sao.
> 
> servo đã ngon thì phải kèm controller ngon nữa. lại thêm tiền nữa, ahihi. giờ giá máy sao nhỉ, vd như xác 2nd, servo new, controller new, bán cao cao tý. mà xem khách có chịu mua hay ko thôi.
> 
> tùy nhu cầu mà xem xét lại, như bên này giờ chạy chi tiết, mua máy zin đời cao cao chút chạy cho sướng. tính ra rẻ chán so với độ mod lại mà chắc ngon hơn nhiều
> 
> p/s giá rẻ hơn ngày trước dc chút, ahihi.


Báo giá AC servo delta khách hàng choáng. Chấp nhận phương án DC servo theo máy hoặc hybird servo với giá 170tr

----------


## Thaihamy

Ẹc. Mình cung đang nghiên cứu mod lai con máy. Nhìn giá choáng lun. Mà a cường cần 4 bộ là sao.

----------


## maycncmini

> Ẹc. Mình cung đang nghiên cứu mod lai con máy. Nhìn giá choáng lun. Mà a cường cần 4 bộ là sao.


Máy chạy 4 trục, có trục A

----------


## maycncmini

Mới nhận được 04 bộ HBS 20Nm của JMC
Cấp điện Test sờ vào động cơ bị giật choáng váng, lấy đồng hồ đo áp vỏ động cơ ~ 150VAC
Tất cả 4 bộ đều bị, rất mong anh em trên diễn đàn hướng dẫn cách khắc phục

----------


## ahdvip

> Mới nhận được 04 bộ HBS 20Nm của JMC
> Cấp điện Test sờ vào động cơ bị giật choáng váng, lấy đồng hồ đo áp vỏ động cơ ~ 150VAC
> Tất cả 4 bộ đều bị, rất mong anh em trên diễn đàn hướng dẫn cách khắc phục


nếu 4 bộ đều bị thì em nghĩ anh nối sai mất tiêu rồi  :Big Grin:  , chụp hính để mấy cao thủ vào chém cho anh ơi

----------

emptyhb, haignition, maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> nếu 4 bộ đều bị thì em nghĩ anh nối sai mất tiêu rồi  , chụp hính để mấy cao thủ vào chém cho anh ơi


Motor  *110J12190EC-1000* chỉ có 3 dây

----------


## spkt2004

Nối te thử xem có đỡ hơn không bác, nối vào vỏ máy luôn, khi lắp lên khung thì nối vào khung

----------

maycncmini

----------


## Ga con

Nối đất (PE) là xong.

Thanks.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## nhatson

> Nối đất (PE) là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


em bổ sung tí, tổng trở nối đất chắc phải nhỏ hơn 100ohm nữa  :Smile:

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

vấn đề dò điện động cơ *110J12190EC-1000* đã được xử lý
- Nối đất PE từ driver không giải quyết được vấn đề, đo áp từ vỏ động cơ xuống sàn nhà vẫn 150VAC
- Cho vỏ động cơ tiếp đất sờ tay không bị giật, đo áp ~ 0V nhưng động cơ phát ra tiếng ồn nhỏ 
- Ráp vào máy ok

Cảm ơn anh mọi người đã tư vấn

----------

